# Serenades to Mary Jane (Weed Themed Songs)



## lusidghost (Feb 10, 2022)

Strictly dank. No bammer.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 10, 2022)

E-40 "The Weed Man" Feat. Stressmatic


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2022)

Smoke Two Joints. The Toyes.


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2022)

Got to get you into my life. The Beatles.


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 12, 2022)

Bammer?


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 12, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Bammer?


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 12, 2022)

topcat said:


> Got to get you into my life. The Beatles.


I didn't not realize this. Nice.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2022)

Bag of Weed.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 13, 2022)

This used to be the theme.


----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't Bogart that Joint. Fraternity of Man.


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 13, 2022)

_



_


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Feb 13, 2022)

We only stop for the best!


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 13, 2022)

I was hoping people would post non-rap songs. I could fill out a few pages of Cypress Hill songs alone, but outside of rap and reggae, I don't know a whole lot of them.


----------



## Creature1969 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 13, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I was hoping people would post non-rap songs. I could fill out a few pages of Cypress Hill songs alone, but outside of rap and reggae, I don't know a whole lot of them.


Groovy


----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2022)

If You're a Viper. Fats Waller.


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 13, 2022)

I mean, ya just knew…


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 13, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Groovy


I always assumed that he was talking about coke.

"On a truck with the windows down, why is playing Beanie Sigel? Cause his daddy was a dope man. Lynyrd Skynyrd didn't talk about moving keys of coke, man."
-Yelawolf


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 13, 2022)

A million and all relevantly irrelevant.


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 13, 2022)

Missed one


----------



## J232 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 13, 2022)

J232 said:


>


Is restricted. But of course it is. "Controlled Content"!


----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2022)

That Acapulco Gold. Rainy Daze.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 13, 2022)

c


topcat said:


> That Acapulco Gold. Rainy Daze.


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 13, 2022)

So many options to post lol. But ill just throw up the first song i remember hearing after getting high the first time. Ill never forget how the bass sounded that day. It sounded so different… 

I think it was the day my stepbrother dosed me with some lsd too!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 19, 2022)

Champagne and Reefer. The Devil Makes Three.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

Old school. When a wrap was what you rolled with.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

The battle hymn of the gorilla.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

. . . .without getting killed or caught. Down the road in a cloud of smoke. . . .


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 20, 2022)

How’s that for genres


----------



## myke (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2022)

Am I high? Asleep at the wheel.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 20, 2022)

myke said:


>


If you weren't a stoner, this sounds like what you would think being stoned sounds like.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> The battle hymn of the gorilla.


This song is close to my heart. My great grandfather was a moonshiner and my dad was a Vietnam vet hippie who ended up growing. I've always wanted to make moonshine, and lately I've been watching a bunch of videos on youtube. Then oddly enough I brought it up to my dad yesterday, and he said that he bought a still last year and it's been sitting unused at his friend's house. I don't drink, but I hear the price of liquor is up. I think it's time to get in touch with my roots.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This song is close to my heart. My great grandfather was a moonshiner and my dad was a Vietnam vet hippie who ended up growing. I've always wanted to make moonshine, and lately I've been watching a bunch of videos on youtube. Then oddly enough I brought it up to my dad yesterday, and he said that he bought a still last year and it's been sitting unused at his friend's house. I don't drink, but I hear the price of liquor is up. I think it's time to get in touch with my roots.


There is whiskey making in my family too. My daddy's daddy did a year and a day in the state pen in the late 50's. That is when Daddy got out of the business.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Jamie0715 (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

This came around on my mp3 player tonight while I was on my midnight ramble.


----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2022)

I owe a lot to Iowa pot. Jerry Samuels. I owe a lot to Dr. Demento.


----------



## SFnone (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 19, 2022)

I'll be using this thread as a playlist tomorrow.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> This came around on my mp3 player tonight while I was on my midnight ramble.


Ever since I first heard this song I've been checking boxes off of the list. I'll probably never get to Tosh levels of purity, but it's a good way to gauge where I'm at health and spiritually wise.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I'll be using this thread as a playlist tomorrow.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 19, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


They just mentioned Total Devastation, which was a pretty obscure stoner rap group in the mid 90s. I had one of their albums because I was a extra dedicated pothead. Later when I was in my 20s I was at a party and this kid started bragging about his freestyle skills, so I asked him to spit something. About two lines in I realized he was jacking one of their songs, so I started rapping the rest of the verse along with him. Seeing his face change from cocky rapper to a busted biter mid-rhyme was priceless. At first instead of just admitting that he stole the verse, he tried to play it off as if I was some sort of psychic using telekinesis to read off the top of his dome. So I called him out and said the name of the group and the song, and he started stuttering hard and immediately left the party. It was one of my greatest pwnings.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> They just mentioned Total Devastation, which was a pretty obscure stoner rap group in the mid 90s. I had one of their albums because I was a extra dedicated pothead. Later when I was in my 20s I was at a party and this kid started bragging about his freestyle skills, so I asked him to spit something. About two lines in I realized he was jacking one of their songs, so I started rapping the rest of the verse along with him. Seeing his face change from cocky rapper to a busted biter mid-rhyme was priceless. At first instead of just admitting that he stole the verse, he tried to play it off as if I was some sort of psychic using telekinesis to read off the top of his dome. So I called him out and said the name of the group and the song, and he started stuttering hard and immediately left the party. It was one of my greatest pwnings.


And a redkneck from BFE in the woods just shared it with you. LMAO!

Peace.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 19, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And a redkneck from BFE in the woods just shared it with you. LMAO!
> 
> Peace.


Yokels recognize yokels, brother.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)

go go kid said:


>


Looks like a fun concert. I thought I saw some titties, . I like boobies,


----------



## Red Hard Head (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Looks like a fun concert. I thought I saw some titties, . I like boobies,


im a boob man too, my woman has a gorgous pair


----------



## go go kid (Apr 19, 2022)

hawkwind had a woman dancer stacia, she started off dancing topless but by the end she was just naked ,covered with body paint, she had a nice pair of boobs too


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)

go go kid said:


> im a boob man too, my woman has a gorgous pair


----------



## Red Hard Head (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 19, 2022)

^Primo hashish party inside that video.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Jamie0715 (Apr 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


2006-9th grade english class, this song was my project!!!


----------



## go go kid (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

Can't believe I haven't seen this posted yet, unless I missed it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

This might ring true to some others besides just me. I was really bad when I was younger.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Can't believe I haven't seen this posted yet, unless I missed it.


Earlier on I stated that I could fill up pages of just Cypress Hill songs. They are a ringer. Same goes for reggae in general.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This might ring true to some others besides just me. I was really bad when I was younger.


wat


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> wat


I was sent to rehab twice and a halfway house in Louisianna when I was young,  That should explain it, lol.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I was sent to rehab twice and a halfway house in Louisianna when I was young,  That should explain it, lol.


This is a thread for songs about weed.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 20, 2022)

I did have to go to rehab for weed a few times when I was a teen though.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is a thread for songs about weed.


I know. Well weed was my master when that came out, lol.

Here ya go. Or does that not count since they're talking about Hennessy too,


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 20, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


>


I like this.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

Don't tell me this doesn't count either,


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 20, 2022)

Was a toss up between high grade and this lol. 


lusidghost said:


> I like this.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 20, 2022)

Not rap or reggae. It's Snoop Lion.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not rap or reggae. It's Snoop Lion.


glad you posted that. I was a big snoop fan back in the "murder was the case" days and always told myself i'd check out the ole snoop lion, but never did.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 20, 2022)

Respect to Dude Grows for turning me onto this song back in the day.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 20, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> glad you posted that. I was a big snoop fan back in the "murder was the case" days and always told myself i'd check out the ole snoop lion, but never did.


Major Lazer produced the album while they were peaking so there was a lot put into it. Snoop made a ton of throwaway albums, but this one was actually really good. The documentary is also worth a watch.


----------



## topcat (Jun 19, 2022)

One toke over the line. Brewer and Shipley.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 21, 2022)

Lets take it back to the 1930s


----------

